# Epson Printer help =( - WF-7100



## ShirtFox (Jun 25, 2015)

I got a brand new epson WF-7110.
I have pigment inks installed... but the printer will not print anything corrently

Its as if the brightness has been pulled up 150% black is not true black! 
I have to print over the same image three times or more to get the color I see on my screen.

This is baffling because my laser prints dark , ink jet prints bright. (2015 and they cant make a printer that just works.....)

Please if anyone has any ideas, I have been through all the settings (pitiful selection of settings that is laid out in the most stupid way possible)

I have refillable carts, they have had ink sitting in them for 12 hours .... multi prints later and zero change... why is this happening do I need to hack the drivers or somthing??

Note: I did google ... but googling anything to do with printing errors is just pointless... try it =(
This is wasting my expensive media.


----------

